# Concealed carry in fursuit?



## Kicoon (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a serious question and would like a little input and ideas. I have two questions for you all: A. is there a way to be able to carry a firearm in full suit and still have it concealed as well as being able to access it quickly? and B. would it be acceptable for a fursuiter to even carry? I dont want to scare anyone or make people uncomfortable but my soon to be profession (law enforcement) has a policy that allows me to carry my service weapon when off duty. I was taught and raised on the concept of "I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it" and personally i feel even when fursuiting that concept still should stand because you never know when something bad might happen. So just a little feedback would be nice and to strike up an interesting idea.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2014)

Get out Insane Kangaroo you are drunk.

Also, no. Not cool. I live in Germany. No one here has a gun with them at all times and we are fine. "I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it" MY ASS. Fix your society and don't just add more guns >__>

Imagine you are going to a convention. An event that is supposed to be family friendly and fun. And you want to take a GUN there because you feel threatened at all times? You are not a professional. You are a loony. You shouldn't even be allowed to have a fucking gun, let alone be in law inforcement!


----------



## Taralack (Aug 24, 2014)

Whaaaaaat? Whyyyyyyy


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

The idea of furrys being in law enforcement and a position of real authority scares me far more than the thought of one packing heat at a convention.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 24, 2014)

Make a crotch sheath and store it there. All the cool fursuiters have these and it's why most with them wear boxers to cons. They call them murrsuits but that's just a code-name for gun-carrying suits as they don't want to scare the other congoers with their (massive) pistols.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 24, 2014)

No, and no again. First off, the logistics of it would be clumsy as fuck. You'd have to remove your suit gloves, find whatever specially designed opening you have to get it, then fumble about in folds of fabric just to find it.
Second, having someone go to a con with a piece on them puts up a really big red flag. A crowded hotel, full of people. The moment someone gets a hug on you, or a bump walking through a bottleneck, and they find that out, best case scenario, you get booted, worst case, the word gets out right there and causes a panic which could very well end up with people being hurt. A bad, *bad* idea all around.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2014)

Make sure you give us your name so we can report you to all conventions to get you banned from there.


----------



## Joey (Aug 24, 2014)

lol. just lol.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 24, 2014)

Would you *really* point a gun at somebody who mocks you for wearing an animal costume?
If the answer is yes, then you really need to rethink some things.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 24, 2014)

Fantastic idea, do it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

Kicoon said:


> I have a serious question and would like a little input and ideas. I have two questions for you all: A. is there a way to be able to carry a firearm in full suit and still have it concealed as well as being able to access it quickly? and B. would it be acceptable for a fursuiter to even carry? I dont want to scare anyone or make people uncomfortable but my soon to be profession (law enforcement) has a policy that allows me to carry my service weapon when off duty. I was taught and raised on the concept of "I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it" and personally i feel even when fursuiting that concept still should stand because you never know when something bad might happen. So just a little feedback would be nice and to strike up an interesting idea.



You must have a mental problem or something. 

I wish your employers could read this. What do you think they would say?


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 24, 2014)

species: raccoon, wants to bring a gun to a convention
Thats easy. Just dress up as Rocket


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 24, 2014)

First of all, you have to be aware of the gun laws in that state dealing wit concealed carry.
Secondly, you also have to be aware of what the hotel staff thinks under these conditions.
And third, also ask the convention staff if this is okay. Most likely the answer will be no and only on the condition that you not wear your suit.

And before you go "Mah Rights!", it's better to carry your weapon WITHOUT your fursuit and keep it secured until you change out of fursuit. That, and it is a safety concern in the event you may get plastered, if you pass out somewhere in the convention space, or if there's a situation that the police may see you as an issue and shoot you if you pull out your weapon from your fursuit.

In short, if you have to carry a weapon, wear it when not in suit.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> In short, if you have to carry a weapon, wear it when not in suit.



Am I the only one who is concerned about the fact that you have to tell him this even though he wants to become a cop?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 24, 2014)

Are you fucking serious?  You want to fumble around with a gun with fursuit gloves and try to shoot with the field of vision you'll have with a fursuit head on?  You should have a handler with you if you're fursuiting in public, have him carry for you if you're that terrified of the world around you.

P.S. Taking such a cavalier attitude towards wielding lethal force is one of the big fucking problems with cops these days.  I hope you flunk your physical exam or whatever you have left in front of you before you can get hired because I do not want you behind a badge.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 24, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Am I the only one who is concerned about the fact that you have to tell him this even though he wants to become a cop?



Yes.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 24, 2014)

One of the things you always need to consider when you are choosing to carry a gun concealed or not, is the practical nature of the situation. "Can I actually expect to pull this out and use it if a situation seriously called  for it?", and "Is this going to be a practical situation?"

The answer is no to both. You cannot conceal and carry a weapon, and then expect in suit to be able to easily pull it out to use in a appropriate situation. You will have to to be safe remove parts of your suit before even thinking about pulling the weapon out and then what? You've probably lost any chance you had to use it in that situation (should a situation ever arise that would require it). I've never seen it come down to there needing to be a gun at a fur-con. The gun is more likely to escalate a situation that didn't need lethal force into a deadly one....than to actually save a life.

If you seriously think that the location a con is at is dangerous and you need a gun, you need to rethink attending that con.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 24, 2014)

Op, what horror stories did you hear about furry cons to need to bring a GUN to one? @___@


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 24, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Op, what horror stories did you hear about furry cons to need to bring a GUN to one? @___@


Maybe the registered sex offenders who are allowed to come because hugbox and furries can do no wrong unless they steal art or give other furries a bad name on TV.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Maybe the registered sex offenders who are allowed to come because hugbox and furries can do no wrong unless they steal art or give other furries a bad name on TV.



Yeah, but you don't shoot sex offenders. You kick them.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 24, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Yeah, but you don't shoot sex offenders. You kick them.


 I guess I should tell some furmeets to do that, then, because I see a lot of hugging and posing in pictures that may or may not be at playgrounds.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Op, what horror stories did you hear about furry cons to need to bring a GUN to one? @___@



It's a substitution for a withered penis.


----------



## Troj (Aug 24, 2014)

I can certainly understand the desire to defend yourself, but I'll concur with others that gun + fursuit sounds like a potentially dangerous combination. 

While I realize you likely have a lot more training than other people here, I can still see situations where your limited visibility and mobility in suit could possibly lead to you shooting yourself or an innocent person accidentally, or result in you being unable to access your gun in time in the event shit actually went down.

I'm also imagining how a costumed character shooting somebody, period, could very likely lead to a very embarrassing and crazy media blow-up.

While I _would_ absolutely defend myself in a genuine life-or-death situation, when I'm in suit, I make a point to be the very picture of pacifism, gentleness, and non-violence, because I know there are some insane or opportunistic people in the world who would LOVE to make a federal case out of Stitch "assaulting" them or their precious wittle wumpkin, and I know that there are some equally-nasty and fucked-up people who'd automatically side with the "normal" person over a costumed "weirdo-perv."

Anyway, my tendency would be to look for non-lethal or less-lethal self-defense alternatives that are less likely to seriously or fatally wound somebody in the event something goes awry. Unless you like to fursuit around Five Points, the Tenderloin, Compton, or Detroit, the chances of you being in a real life-threatening situation while in suit are probably pretty low.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> I guess I should tell some furmeets to do that, then, because I see a lot of hugging and posing in pictures that may or may not be at playgrounds.



Being at a playground doesn't make you a sexoffender...

Either way, this is still a retarded question up there in the OP. Can't we just get this trainwreck locked already? OP has bailed anyway.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 24, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Being at a playground doesn't make you a sexoffender...
> 
> Either way, this is still a retarded question up there in the OP. Can't we just get this trainwreck locked already? OP has bailed anyway.



It doesn't matter if you think the question is silly. You don't know that the OP has bailed. They could have something else they are doing right now, such as work, or school or who knows. I'm more inclined to "handle" people who enter this area and don't know how to behave in threads over closing this thread anyway. So think of this as a light warning people, watch your tone and language in here.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 24, 2014)

OP, as a big shooting enthusiast this is an awful and very, very unsafe idea. The big, oversized fursuit gloves would make properly operating a firearm, especially one that you'd conceal carry on yourself really difficult. Not to mention the fact that you can't see very well anyways with a fursuit head on. You wouldn't be able to get a clear view of your target and would greatly increase the danger to an innocent bystander. Guns are not toys and you do _not_ fuck around with them. If you're going to conceal carry a firearm (which is stupid and dangerous IMO unless you live in a dangerous area or work a high risk job), for god's sake make sure you're as safe as possible.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> The idea of furrys being in law  enforcement and a position of real authority scares me far more than the  thought of one packing heat at a convention.



I've thought of being a cop or a security guard before :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

For goodness sakes leave the man alone! Didn't I hear that there was a  bomb threat at a convention before, which was shut down? Now here you  are mocking someone trying to get into law enforcement because he likes  you? You should be ashamed.

Kicoon, I apologize for your  reception. I have to agree with Mentova, I don't think you can safely  operate a firearm with a regular fursuit. I'm afraid you have to go with  either one or the other. It might be possible to build something but  you will always be less effective with a costume and it's probably not  worth it.



Mentova said:


> I've thought of being a cop or a security guard before :V



I've been a security guard.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2014)

Trpdwarf said:


> It doesn't matter if you think the question is silly.



Maybe it's because I have a different position towards owning guns since I live in Germany, but I do find this question silly and the idea of carrying a gun in a fursuit extremely dangerous. I shouldn't have to tell that to someone who wants to become a cop.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

On the one hand, we should be very worried a prospective police officer thought that having a lethal weapon stuffed in their fursuit [and not the fun euphemism, but the real deal] was a good idea. 

On the other hand we should also be worried that a person who is taking on a role as an ambassador of the law to the people understands other humans _so poorly_ that they thought we would make helpful suggestions on how to stuff weapons into his costume.


----------



## shteev (Aug 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> On the one hand, we should be very worried a prospective police officer thought that having a lethal weapon stuffed in their fursuit [and not the fun euphemism, but the real deal] was a good idea.
> 
> On the other hand we should also be worried that a person who is taking on a role as an ambassador of the law to the people understands other humans _so poorly_ that they thought we would make helpful suggestions on how to stuff weapons into his costume.



I'm not supporting the thought that OP should conceal carry a firearm in a fursuit but I don't appreciate how everyone had to jump so quickly on the topic and demean them and their intended future profession because they had a bad idea. We all make mistakes, be glad OP sought out opinions before doing this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

shteev said:


> I'm not supporting the thought that OP should conceal carry a firearm in a fursuit but I don't appreciate how everyone had to jump so quickly on the topic and demean them and their intended future profession because they had a bad idea. We all make mistakes, be glad OP sought out opinions before doing this.



He made a mistake that could have resulted in permanently disabling or killing someone. But at least he checked with an online furry forum first! :V


----------



## KyryK (Aug 24, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Make a crotch sheath and store it there. All the cool fursuiters have these and it's why most with them wear boxers to cons. They call them murrsuits but that's just a code-name for gun-carrying suits as they don't want to scare the other congoers with their (massive) pistols.


Am i the only one that thought of this when reading this post?


----------



## shteev (Aug 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> He made a mistake that could have resulted in permanently disabling or killing someone. But at least he checked with an online furry forum first! :V



He didn't make the mistake at all, and where else would you expect him to run this kind of idea through? Facebook?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

shteev said:


> He didn't make the mistake at all, and where else would you expect him to run this kind of idea through? Facebook?



Ask the other coppers he's with whether they pack ammo on halloween. 

Of course, that would probably have resulted in them reconsidering his prospective position.


----------



## shteev (Aug 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Ask the other coppers he's with whether they pack ammo on halloween.
> 
> Of course, that would probably have resulted in them reconsidering his prospective position.



When you put it that way, yeah, uhh, I was wrong.

You're right, OP really needs to get their common sense checked.


----------



## Tylenol (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't need to repeat what the countless others have said

But can you not


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Don't bother, they've scared him off.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 24, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Maybe it's because I have a different position towards owning guns since I live in Germany, but I do find this question silly and the idea of carrying a gun in a fursuit extremely dangerous. I shouldn't have to tell that to someone who wants to become a cop.



I'm not sure what you mean by this. I never said there was anything wrong with "Thinking it is silly". Thinking it is silly is no an excuse to act out of turn. You all are free to communicate out all you want how silly this idea is. Don't get the idea you can shit post this thread into closing, or sit there and act like little trolls.


----------



## Rekel (Aug 25, 2014)

Should you encounter an enemy, you could always throw jumbled sentences of insults and a shower of curse words.

It's what all the other defensive furries do.


----------



## Chuchi (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, the general consensus is no, and I support that. I've never been to a con or anything of that nature, but I imagine they have their own security or, and I might be off on this, the city is notified of the gathering/convention, so police are aware of it ahead of time (usually the case with organized gatherings, if memory serves me).

As far as the LE thing goes, it's not that crazy or stupid or far-fetched for an officer to consider CC. Hell, there are officers who, on duty and equipped with their duty side, will CC in addition. From the outside, it might seem paranoid or something, not sure how to phrase it, but to the officer, it's more of a comfort to be equipped at all times. As someone who studied and trained in LE, we're taught to consider the worst case scenario and that a precaution is more valuable than a hope. So the OP's notion of 'Have it and not need it over need it and not have it' isn't alien to probably anyone in the American LEO community. But as CaptainCool indirectly brought up with 'fix your society', the differences between America and other nations might make that precaution seem excessive, even among foreign LEOs, so I can understand why CaptainCool thinks the notion is ridiculous. I guess I'm just trying to provide insight, because I understand the thought that one would -need- to carry a gun with them at all times can seem excessive, but please remember fledgling LEOs are 'raised' being spoonfed the worst of society. To most, it would seem ludicrous that you would even consider a threat popping up among a bunch of furries in costumes hugging and shit, but to an LEO, even off duty and trying to have some fun, there's always that drive to remain alert and vigilant. NOT that I am condoning or justifying Off-Duties acting like tools or anything like that.


Also, contrary to popular belief, you *can* be a part of the furry community and function as a normal human being outside of it. 
Anyway, that's just my few cents on it, not trying to stir the pot or anything. 

tl;dr- Don't CC in a fursuit, just don't. 
OP, from one LE to another, consider your policy a luxury, many agencies don't have it. Always exercise good judgement, ESPECIALLY WITH YOUR SERVICE WEAPON, unless you want to be the one idiot that buggers the rest of your brothers and sisters by forcing policy change because you got stopped dressed in an animal suit with your duty-side crammed in a bananahammock. Don't be that guy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm not sure that 'comfort' is sufficient justification to have lethal force with you at all times. It's not necessarily a comfort to _everyone else_ that other fallible humans...especially very fallible people who think they can operate firearms in full animal costumes...feel that they should permanently have the right to decide who lives and who dies at any moment. 

I don't think the word 'audacious' is sufficient.


----------



## Chuchi (Aug 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure that 'comfort' is sufficient justification to have lethal force with you at all times. It's not necessarily a comfort to _everyone else_ that other fallible humans...especially very fallible people who think they can operate firearms in full animal costumes...feel that they should permanently have the right to decide who lives and who dies at any moment.
> 
> I don't think the word 'audacious' is sufficient.



Well, and I'm sure you understand this so I'm not taking a dig at you or anything, but the idea behind concealed carry is that it's _concealed_, so other people don't have to constantly see a gun and be alarmed. 

And I didn't disagree with that point, that you shouldn't have one in a fursuit, I just offered insight into understanding why an LEO would consider carrying concealed off duty. Not in the context of a fursuit, just in general. That's all.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 25, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Well, the general consensus is no, and I support that. I've never been to a con or anything of that nature, but I imagine they have their own security or, and I might be off on this, the city is notified of the gathering/convention, so police are aware of it ahead of time (usually the case with organized gatherings, if memory serves me).
> 
> As far as the LE thing goes, it's not that crazy or stupid or far-fetched for an officer to consider CC. Hell, there are officers who, on duty and equipped with their duty side, will CC in addition. From the outside, it might seem paranoid or something, not sure how to phrase it, but to the officer, it's more of a comfort to be equipped at all times. As someone who studied and trained in LE, we're taught to consider the worst case scenario and that a precaution is more valuable than a hope. So the OP's notion of 'Have it and not need it over need it and not have it' isn't alien to probably anyone in the American LEO community. But as CaptainCool indirectly brought up with 'fix your society', the differences between America and other nations might make that precaution seem excessive, even among foreign LEOs, so I can understand why CaptainCool thinks the notion is ridiculous. I guess I'm just trying to provide insight, because I understand the thought that one would -need- to carry a gun with them at all times can seem excessive, but please remember fledgling LEOs are 'raised' being spoonfed the worst of society. To most, it would seem ludicrous that you would even consider a threat popping up among a bunch of furries in costumes hugging and shit, but to an LEO, even off duty and trying to have some fun, there's always that drive to remain alert and vigilant. NOT that I am condoning or justifying Off-Duties acting like tools or anything like that.
> 
> ...



Perhaps police need to re-examine their paranoid culture, then, particularly with the increasing militarization, the growing tendency to treat their fellow citizens like the indigenous people of an occupied territory, and the all-too-frequently tragic consequences thereof.


----------



## serillia (Aug 25, 2014)

We don't need anymore bad publicity for the fur suiting community, not saying you'd do anything- it's the "what ifs". Please just either go as a fur or a cop...not both.


----------



## Chuchi (Aug 25, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Perhaps police need to re-examine their paranoid culture, then, particularly with the increasing militarization, the growing tendency to treat their fellow citizens like the indigenous people of an occupied territory, and the all-too-frequently tragic consequences thereof.


That could very well be. I left the United States over a year ago and even while I was still there, there was the, mm, I guess you could say downhill roll even then. To reiterate, I was only speaking from my perspective and experience regarding the policing community, so obviously what I said doesn't blanket-cover every officer. I don't really know what the inside condition of the LEO community is anymore, or what's been going on more than what I catch on the news (what little I watch), as I live in a different country now. But I feel like branching off into a discussion about the state of policing in America and how LEOs interact with citizens is too off-topic for this thread and, to be honest, I think it will likely just end in argument than actual discussion. From what little I've read up on, and as you mentioned, there have been recent events that might kick up a ruckus we don't really need on this thread, I think you will agree.  

I feel I should clarify, I am not an active LEO nor am I condoning or even really aware of what they are doing/have been doing. And I've also been removed from America for over a year, so I really can't speak much for either condition, or- on topic, the condition of CC in the States. I know most Americans who transfer abroad tend to keep tabs on the States, but I've really been more focused on living a happy life, so I haven't really paid much attention. Sorry for my ignorance on the matters. 

I also agree with Serillia, however, I'll add that if you decide to go as a cop, please for the love of everything, don't belt your sidearm. I mean, I feel as though that's really common sense and it shouldn't have to be mentioned, but I think we've collectively established OP made a bad judgement call considering the fursuit so I don't think it excessive to remind about this point either. x3


----------



## jorinda (Aug 27, 2014)

shteev said:


> yeah, uhh, I was wrong.


The fact that someone in this forum reads the arguments of the other side and then agrees, and even admits having been wrong, surprises me. It surprises me more than the fact that someone wanted to hide a firearm in their fursuit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> For goodness sakes leave the man alone! Didn't I hear that there was a  bomb threat at a convention before, which was shut down? Now here you  are mocking someone trying to get into law enforcement because he likes  you? You should be ashamed.


  The mental defective that made the threat has been reported, and presumably apprehended. Sadly, it still lives unless it killed itself.


----------



## shteev (Aug 27, 2014)

jorinda said:


> The fact that someone in this forum reads the arguments of the other side and then agrees, and even admits having been wrong, surprises me. It surprises me more than the fact that someone wanted to hide a firearm in their fursuit.



Ahhhaha, I take it that's a good thing?

I didn't wanna keep fueling some argument when I had nothing left to go with. When ya wrong, ya wrong.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 27, 2014)

The only thing that could make furry conventions better is a bunch of idiots in animal costumes indiscriminately shooting each other.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 27, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The only thing that could make furry conventions better is a bunch of idiots in animal costumes indiscriminately shooting each other.



At least some of them would be wearing under armour.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> At least some of them would be wearing under armour.



This sounds like the plot of a terrible movie. Escape from Anthrocon.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol, underarmour. That made me giggle.

Anyway I love guns, I love fursuits. Would I ever combine the two locked and loaded? Hell fucking no. I dont even put my fingers anywhere near the trigger well even after checking the weapon numerous times. Shit I've even seen some videos on YouTube of suiters out in the middle of nowhere blasting pistols, shotguns, and rifles. It was the most irresponsible shit I have ever seen, and these dudes are supposedly in the fucking military. Nonono, you couldnt pay me to be involved in something like that. 

Sure I take pictures with me in suit holding some of my guns, but I quad check that they are completely unloaded. When I put them away in my gun safe and when I take them out to the range. Its just proper gun safety etiquette.


----------



## soutthpaw (Aug 29, 2014)

Absolutely not.  But if you are crazy enough to ask, I think Ferguson PD is hiring.....  They like gun crazy cops.   First there is no threat that would requires carrying in a suit.  Second your limited peripheral vision and main vision partially blocked with a fabric mesh of some kind would impair your ability to make a safe shot and properly assess the threat in the first place.
Second if the investigator doing your prehire background found this thread,   That would most likely be the end of your career with that department.     
The fact that you needed to ask this in the first place is what concerns me.     If nothing else, all the hugging exposes the risk of an Accidental discharge.   And if the gun got dislodged from the holster you would be much less likely to be aware of it.   No we have a loaded foam that has slipped out onto the connection floor somewhere.....


----------



## Zarphus (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm gonna just start here with a 360noscopeheaddesk. ....*thud*

Alright. now:
Fursuiting is a leap of faith in and of itself. 

Anyone who goes out in fursuit without a handler is placing their trust in the people around them. 
Anyone who goes out in fursuit with a handler is placing their trust in the handler. 
if you cannot deal with this, do not fursuit. 

If you feel the need to be protected in such a manner in suit, i suggest you never go out in public without a handler who has a permit to open carry and proper training in the use and safety of their firearm. Mind you, however, that many, if not all furry conventions are private functions where attendees are banned from having firearms within convention space, regardless of carry methods and permits. 


 "Oh boy, that 6 foot tall red panda sure looks like his non existent pockets are stuffed with the finest jewelry and wads of cash. lets mug him in the middle of a crowded street during a convention!"

I really hope you're trolling.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 1, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Also, no. Not cool. I live in Germany. No one here has a gun with them at all times and we are fine. "I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it" MY ASS. Fix your society and don't just add more guns >__>


The only time I've even seen a gun in Germany were on-duty members of the police and I was told that it was very uncommon for officers to use them, mostly at the shooting range to maintain proficiency.



jtrekkie said:


> For goodness sakes leave the man alone! Didn't I hear that there was a  bomb threat at a convention before, which was shut down? _Now here you  are mocking someone trying to get into law enforcement because he likes  you?_ You should be ashamed.


They're mostly expressing unhappyness at the idea of someone who believes it necessary to carry a lethal weapon on him at all times in public who also wants to do so while dressed in a costume that provides degraded dexterity and visibility concealing it. They don't think such a person would make good officer material, perhaps given the recent examples of bad apples in the LEO community.



Lobar said:


> Perhaps police need to re-examine their paranoid culture, then, particularly with the increasing militarization, the growing tendency to treat their fellow citizens like the indigenous people of an occupied territory, and the all-too-frequently tragic consequences thereof.


Perhaps American Society should do something to fix their ingrained gun culture, this bullshit of "rights" being translated into ordinary citizens proudly walking around with weapons not necessary for "self defence" or "protecting my home and family".


----------



## Frizzlewolf (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok im just gonna make a fast post here.

I open carry and conceal carry. I do it in the city and state that I live in. Now when it comes to conventions,  well most have already covered this point. Conventions do not allow you to have weapons in the con area unless they are fake with an orange tip. 
Ill tell you what I do when I go to cons. I bring my weapon, but I have it unloaded locked away inside my car. It stays there till the day I go home. 
I know some of you are saying we dont need guns, I will be the first to say its our right and it has helped me out of a few very serious situations. 

I was raised with guns and was properly taught how to treat and handle any and all weapons. Even thougj I may not be a trained professional,  I still know how not to kill myself or someone unless you are a deadly threat to me or my family/ friends. 

  If your country doesnt allow it then dont sit here and bash our coutry for allowing us this right. 

Anyway let security,  hotel security,  or even the police handle the weapons at cons. 9 times out of 10 there is police at the hotel during a convention.


----------



## LolRat (Sep 1, 2014)

the thought of a fursuiter carrying a concealed weapon is kinda scary lol.

Just joined the forums and this is the first post I see.

My time here looks promising....


----------



## kayfox (Sep 1, 2014)

While in many states its legal to carry your firearm to and from your car and hotel room, hotels generally dislike them being carried elsewhere.  

Firearms are prohibited in convention spaces at RainFurrest.   This is a common policy at conventions.

I'm sure the sheriff coming by to remove you from the hotel wont do well for your LEO career.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, some of you guys are dicks to the fellow.


@OP

The others are right about the vision and mobility inside a fursuit, and in all honesty I believe that putting yourself into such a situation renders you unable to take signifigant/meaningful actions in response to a crisis.

If you can get around the mobility and vision, there still is the factor of fursuiting being a family friendly kind of thing, it'd be like if Santa Claus at the mall carried a saturday night special.... not very fitting or appropriate.


My recommendation, although I almost guarentee it to be unneccesary, is to learn ways of defending yourself and defusing situations that do not require a firearm.

In most cases through being aware of your surroundings and having a level head can prevent any form of danger, and if there is danger, and you insist on actions despite the limited capabilities of a suit, then perhaps you can put into actions unarmed methods of disarmement and disabling.


I should also say, that a firearm is almost always a deterent (and in police work, a method of compliance) rather than a means of phsyical self defence. The rule you will learn in the police service is that to be able to bear your weapon and fire at a person who is charging you requires them to be a long distance of 20ft. Think about how long that is, especially if the other guy is opening fire on you.

I have plans myself to habe a suit created that maximizes mobility and sight and includes a sarong (an effective non-lethal weapon that is allowed pretty much anywhere, although I need more training in it's use). 
If I ever have to use it, I've failed at being aware enough to avoid/defuse a situation, and I will be handicapped.


@Other posters

The idea of a firearm with a fursuit may be silly, but it is hardly mature of you to bash on a guy who isn't saying guns should be everywhere, and is instead simply saying he wishes to keep one on him for emergencies. Not for fun.

I think there are better solutions, but you are treating him like one of those open-carry-automatic gun nuts in texas, and assuming he will be some janky corrupt police officer when the majority of them ARE NOT, in what I imagine is the majority of the United States.

Congrats on being with the cool kids.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 2, 2014)

LolRat said:


> the thought of a fursuiter carrying a concealed weapon is kinda scary lol.
> 
> Just joined the forums and this is the first post I see.
> 
> My time here looks promising....



Yay, Biker Mice from Mars! :3



Kosdu said:


> I think there are better solutions, but you are treating him like one of  those open-carry-automatic gun nuts in texas, and assuming he will be  some janky corrupt police officer when the majority of them ARE NOT, in  what I imagine is the majority of the United States.
> 
> Congrats on being with the cool kids.



He's admitting to being _paranoid _enough to wish to carry a gun, while_ wearing a mascot costume_ in a _crowded_, safe enviornment. He might be a decent person, but that request is the definition of a gun-nut. :/


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 2, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Yay, Biker Mice from Mars! :3
> 
> 
> 
> He's admitting to being _paranoid _enough to wish to carry a gun, while_ wearing a mascot costume_ in a _crowded_, safe enviornment. He might be a decent person, but that request is the definition of a gun-nut. :/



I think it was more him not being familiar with such enviroments and not thinking about the limitations that would be upon him.

Alot of people are not nuts, yet carry weapons for self defence when they really aren't needed and/or able to be used.


If you think that is gun-nutty, in Texas there are people with ak-47s slung over their shoulder... In the open.... Because they can. I wish I were kidding, though it's a very small group I think.

They literally walk into resturants with assault rifles...... Talk about a security risk.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 2, 2014)

Frizzlewolf said:


> Anyway let security,  hotel security,  or even the police handle the weapons at cons. 9 times out of 10 there is police at the hotel during a convention.



At night, the amount of Police doubles, and sometimes triples at high population convention. So there's not really a need to carry a weapon in the convention space.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 2, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> If you think that is gun-nutty, in Texas there are people with ak-47s slung over their shoulder... In the open.... Because they can. I wish I were kidding, though it's a very small group I think.
> 
> They literally walk into resturants with assault rifles...... Talk about a security risk.



Oh god what. 
.__.

But yeah, kudos for defending OP, it's just a touchy subject so people are harsh, I guess.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 18, 2014)

I make a Google mistake and I end up here? The fuck?


----------



## Coluth (Sep 22, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> If you think that is gun-nutty, in Texas there are people with ak-47s slung over their shoulder... In the open.... Because they can. I wish I were kidding, though it's a very small group I think.
> 
> They literally walk into resturants with assault rifles...... Talk about a security risk.



Umm....No. Never happens except at protests. Been here 30 years and I've never seen it except at a protest and even then they didn't have magazines in them. Open carry isn't legal in Texas. It is however legal in Oklahoma where you're from. How many people do you see carrying around guns? Most of the people who carry, wouldn't carry openly even if it was legal. Why make yourself a target for criminals? Only people I know who would want too are complete idiots and give gun owners a bad image. Check the laws before you go spouting nonsense.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 22, 2014)

Coluth said:


> Umm....No. Never happens except at protests. Been here 30 years and I've never seen it except at a protest and even then they didn't have magazines in them. Open carry isn't legal in Texas. It is however legal in Oklahoma where you're from. How many people do you see carrying around guns? Most of the people who carry, wouldn't carry openly even if it was legal. *Why make yourself a target for criminals? Only people I know who would want too are complete idiots and give gun owners a bad image. Check the laws before you go spouting nonsense*.



It really doesn't make you a target for criminals if you have an assault rifle slung over your shoulder like a backpack. However, it is subject to have you looked upon like a criminally insane asshole by the general public and ridicule from the more responsible gun owners. an example would be this  situation.

I am all up for knowing your rights and all that jazz, but there should be common sense  in situations before you exercise "your rights" first.


----------



## Coluth (Sep 22, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> It really doesn't make you a target for criminals if you have an assault rifle slung over your shoulder like a backpack. However, it is subject to have you looked upon like a criminally insane asshole by the general public and ridicule from the more responsible gun owners. an example would be this  situation.
> 
> I am all up for knowing your rights and all that jazz, but there should be common sense  in situations before you exercise "your rights" first.



OMG!! I HATE those guys! I've only seen them in that picture but it still makes me want to take a baseball bat to their skulls. Friggen Tactitards!


----------



## Chaossal (Sep 22, 2014)

I've never seen people walking around with rifles over their shoulders and I think if anyone tryed to go into a restaurant like that they would be asked to leave  
I know us Texans love are guns but its not that bad o.o don't think its legal to walk around like that


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2014)

Chaossal said:


> I've never seen people walking around with rifles over their shoulders and I think if anyone tryed to go into a restaurant like that they would be asked to leave
> I know *us Texans *love are guns but its not that bad o.o don't think its legal to walk around like that



You're located in Germany, did you originate from Texas and then move there?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chaossal said:


> I've never seen people walking around with rifles over their shoulders and I think if anyone tryed to go into a restaurant like that they would be asked to leave
> I know us Texans love are guns but its not that bad o.o don't think its legal to walk around like that



It depends on the restaurant, really. I know here that in Virginia it is liable to get you hauled downtown despite your rights if you walked into a restaurant with an AK-47 strapped on as if it were a backpack.
Private establishments can reserve the right to refuse service if they feel that you carrying an AK-47 into their establishment will make their customers feel uncomfortable.

Those people are the minority and I am not saying it happens very often, but you do have assholes like the aforementioned I linked who do it for shock-value and to make all gun enthusiasts look like domestic terrorists looking to establish the "New world order".



Coluth said:


> OMG!! I HATE those guys! I've only seen them in that picture but it still makes me want to take a baseball bat to their skulls. Friggen Tactitards!



You, me ( do not own a gun but I do not care as long as you are responsible), and everyone I know that collect guns.


----------



## Chaossal (Sep 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You're located in Germany, did you originate from Texas and then move there?



Yep born and raised in Texas most of my life. Moved to Germany to live with my fiance and then got married~


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 22, 2014)

Chaossal said:


> Yep born and raised in Texas most of my life. Moved to Germany to live with my fiance and then got married~



Gute Wahl :3


----------



## ForgetSanity (Sep 22, 2014)

Being a family member of a law enforcement officer, yes they always carry guns for safety reasons. when you spend your days arresting people, giving out tickets and in general poking at criminals you need to be able to defend yourself at all times. My aunt lives up in Washington and a few years ago when all of those shootings where happening killing various cops one of those cops killed was one she trained. So i understand the need to feel protected at all times when you live in a violent society. and can I point out that, that happened in a coffee shop. So something happening at a con isn't far off. please think Not all cops are so ready to weeld their weapons BUT they do like to have them on them in case something happens. we live in a society where criminal offenders will go after family members of police officers, officers themselves when off duty and such. so think before you just start insulting someone over a simple question. unfortunately this world is fucked up and people do stupid shit for stupid reasons. So please think a little more than just beyond the furry fandom and look at human beings in general. (ack sorry ranted here but it buggs me as I do have family in lawenforcment)

BUt I do agree there is no way to wear a fursuit and beable to carry a weapon. it'd be easier in a partial, but even then you still have the paws to deal with and it's just not going to work sorry buddy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2014)

ForgetSanity said:


> Being a family member of a law enforcement officer, yes they always carry guns for safety reasons. when you spend your days arresting people, giving out tickets and in general poking at criminals you need to be able to defend yourself at all times. My aunt lives up in Washington and a few years ago when all of those shootings where happening killing various cops one of those cops killed was one she trained. So i understand the need to feel protected at all times when you live in a violent society. and can I point out that, that happened in a coffee shop. So something happening at a con isn't far off. please think Not all cops are so ready to weeld their weapons BUT they do like to have them on them in case something happens. we live in a society where criminal offenders will go after family members of police officers, officers themselves when off duty and such. so think before you just start insulting someone over a simple question. unfortunately this world is fucked up and people do stupid shit for stupid reasons. So please think a little more than just beyond the furry fandom and look at human beings in general. (ack sorry ranted here but it buggs me as I do have family in lawenforcment)
> 
> BUt I do agree there is no way to wear a fursuit and beable to carry a weapon. it'd be easier in a partial, but even then you still have the paws to deal with and it's just not going to work sorry buddy.



It is fair that we expect people entrusted with lethal force to be aware of the problem you pointed out in your last sentence, and to ask for appropriate professional advice concerning how they handle weapons, rather than a board of internet furries. 

OP gets no sympathy for being associated with the police, and hence a potential target, because OP has demonstrated they have such a vulgar disregard for the safety of others that they do not deserve to be associated with the police _at all_. 

What would you think if you found out an officer from your local police was considering carrying a gun while he was performing as the front of a pantomime horse?


edit: I mean, entertain for a second that some fluff-wit on here told the OP that this was a great idea, and that he _actually did it_. Someone could have been killed or permanently disabled.


----------



## ForgetSanity (Sep 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It is fair that we expect people entrusted with lethal force to be aware of the problem you pointed out in your last sentence, and to ask for appropriate professional advice concerning how they handle weapons, rather than a board of internet furries.
> 
> OP gets no sympathy for being associated with the police, and hence a potential target, because OP has demonstrated they have such a vulgar disregard for the safety of others that they do not deserve to be associated with the police _at all_.
> 
> ...



Look I agree it was a stupid stupid question, but really I would have to say someone probably has already tried it. He at least posted on here first asking for opinions from costume makers and fursuiters. 

and I can tell you that I have has similar things happen already my mom and I work off and on as costumers for a local players theater, just because they are acting as a character in a play or something like that doesn't mean they shouldn't feel protected at all times. I'm saying think about it. You automatically think that this person an idiot just to ask, when it could have just been a thought that passes in his mind and he brought the question to fursuit makers to know if it was possible. 

BTW just because they are dressed as a furry doesn't make it any different than if they where dressed in any costume. You shouldn't treat it differently.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2014)

Those of us who see the problem have thought about it.  People who think they need to feel protected, by carrying lethal force when they're in a debilitating costume, throw the meaning of the word 'think' into disrepute.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2014)

ForgetSanity said:


> BUt I do agree there is no way to wear a fursuit and beable to carry a weapon. it'd be easier in a partial, but even then you still have the paws to deal with and it's just not going to work sorry buddy.



Technically it wouldn't be easier to carry a gun in a partial since your dex is about the same in a fullsuit. Or in a cosplay that slows your motor skills more than 50%. The only difference is that in a partial at least it can be seen. However, if you are worried about safety, then do not wear a fursuit while enjoying the convention if you are going to carry a weapon. Simple. 

And the most that happens at a convention is usually on site where there are staffers, most of them trained officers, who will handle the problem when it happens. Assault and robbery is extremely rare at cons, but the biggest problem that happens is severe intoxication and Alcohol poisoning, coupled with heat exhaustion.
This is partially common sense AND safety on the part of the con-goer.


----------



## ForgetSanity (Sep 24, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Technically it wouldn't be easier to carry a gun in a partial since your dex is about the same in a fullsuit. Or in a cosplay that slows your motor skills more than 50%. The only difference is that in a partial at least it can be seen. However, if you are worried about safety, then do not wear a fursuit while enjoying the convention if you are going to carry a weapon. Simple.
> 
> And the most that happens at a convention is usually on site where there are staffers, most of them trained officers, who will handle the problem when it happens. Assault and robbery is extremely rare at cons, but the biggest problem that happens is severe intoxication and Alcohol poisoning, coupled with heat exhaustion.
> This is partially common sense AND safety on the part of the con-goer.



I have a mask that does not inhibit me beyond slight herring problems and I mean slight. It depends on the style of the head. As for movement as I said before my head doesnt hinder me at all I have perfect vision thru it. And unless ur partial includes feel or a set of legs. 

And would u say the same thing about going to the local fair? Where large groups of people are gathered
 For a similar purpose as a con. Or even just going to a coffee shop to get coffee. This can happen anywhere as our news has showed. Just because people are generally better behaved at cons doesnt mean people cant get out of hand and cause trouble. That is what im saying. Your depicting cons as if there is nothing can go wrong and if sonething does they have staff. BUT most of those staff members are volunteers that are not trained officers. And hirerable security gaurds are not trained officers they go thru a very basic training. They might have two or three cops patrolling the area and that is all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2014)

This is why the world thinks you're weird, America.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> This is why the world thinks you're weird, America.



As a proud gun toting American---I'll go ahead and agree with you. Believe or not, the right to bear arms over here was never originally intended towards _each other _in the spirit of self defense, but rather the spirit of not allowing ourselves to be defenseless a government which employs an armed military. 

This has been completely lost and boiled down to a sense of constant paranoia against ourselves. I, for one, keep my gun locked up in the closet out of harm's way, because I tend to avoid situations where I would feel like I need it, and am not a paranoid "always ready" flake in situations otherwise.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 24, 2014)

ForgetSanity said:


> Look I agree it was a stupid stupid question, but really I would have to say someone probably has already tried it. He at least posted on here first asking for opinions from costume makers and fursuiters.
> 
> and I can tell you that I have has similar things happen already my mom and I work off and on as costumers for a local players theater, just because they are acting as a character in a play or something like that doesn't mean they shouldn't feel protected at all times. I'm saying think about it. You automatically think that this person an idiot just to ask, when it could have just been a thought that passes in his mind and he brought the question to fursuit makers to know if it was possible.
> 
> BTW just because they are dressed as a furry doesn't make it any different than if they where dressed in any costume. You shouldn't treat it differently.



Ahem the problem with your statement is that it is different. I've been in theatre. I've been into costuming making and wearing for a while now. I've seen and handled a lot of different fursuits in my line of things. A lot of your traditional costumes on the stage are no where near the level of experience with wearing a mascot style costume, or a fursuit. 

You lose so much dexterity, perception, mobility, and accuracy in many things once you don a fur-suit. So...comparing the two here is apples to oranges. You have no business trying to operate a gun while wearing something that has this kind of effect on everything. It should be common sense to any gun owner or non gun owner.


----------



## Fiab (Sep 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> This is why the world thinks you're weird, America.



HEY! NO! That's my job. I get to make the US look awkward, don't be goin around the giving the reason to anything else.


...Anyways, this is why I stand by a taser, less filled with stupid, perfectly effective. Well, unless the person you tase? taze? taeiyz happens to be concealing a firearm.


----------



## Coluth (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, Me and several people I was with wouldn't be here if I didn't carry a gun everywhere I'm legally allowed to. Sad when you go to a video rental store and some Jackass a few feet away starts stabbing people randomly. Me and a few other people there including an off duty police officer pulled our guns on him and forced him to stop. Yet no shots were fired.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Coluth said:


> Yeah, Me and several people I was with wouldn't be here if I didn't carry a gun everywhere I'm legally allowed to. Sad when you go to a video rental store and some Jackass a few feet away starts stabbing people randomly. Me and a few other people there including an off duty police officer pulled our guns on him and forced him to stop. Yet no shots were fired.




I congratulate you for not using your license as permission to open fire. It sounds to me like you and a few others as well showed some admirable restraint. 
Sadly, this is not the case for all concealed carry individuals. 

I will say that I settle with a can of mace on my person. And again--I tend to avoid situations where I feel like this would happen. But then again I know that's not a simple option for everyone.


----------



## Lucidus (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm deff pro gun and I carry everywhere, including in my college as they  allow it. I understand the mindset but I DON'T think carrying in a  fursuit is something that should even be thought of. I agree with most  of what everyone has said as: 
1  You will give us a bad name because people will feel it when they hug you. 
2.  How in the world are you going to use it even if you needed a weapon in  a bad situation? Not practical for defence as that is the point of  carrying. 
3. If you must have a weapon you can always leave it secured somewhere as this would be more practical.
4. Your face isn't shown so who do you know who is trying to kill you and how would they find you?
5. I really doubt someone is going to start going on a shooting rampage at a furry con, not even close to the right environment
6.  How would you see to recognize a threat? Its hard enough waking in a  suit. If I was a bad guy and saw you carrying and wanted your gun you  would never see me coming and would be very helpless in your suit to do  anything.
7. I would really evaluate your priorities in being a furry  as bringing a weapon really really destroys the magic of furry, I carry  and when I do I'm in a different mindset, I have fun but I'm always  "watching"... Its critical to be constantly engaged when you are  possessing a fire arm. This stops you from really fitting into your role  in a suit and it is a bad idea to give yourself that responsibility and  then limiting your capacity to perform the duties it may require. This  is just a danger to yourself and others. You might as well tie your  hands behind your back and open carry.... no capacity to perform the  duties that the level of responsibility of possessing a weapon requires.

I  am pro gun and own prob more guns than the average person on here, let  me be clear. I do argue that there is a time and place for it and in a  situation where you cant access it to use it effectively, putting the  furry reputation at further risk in the media, and can bring one if you  must and have it in a place more practical, I'd not even consider  carrying while suiting. You are putting the importance of defence of  yourself and others above having fun which is fine, but don't try and  combine the two. Would you try and carry when going swimming or to a  water park? It wouldn't be practical to carry, neither is it here. Its just  not the time or the place.


----------



## Lucidus (Sep 26, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Perhaps police need to re-examine their paranoid culture, then, particularly with the increasing militarization, the growing tendency to treat their fellow citizens like the indigenous people of an occupied territory, and the all-too-frequently tragic consequences thereof.



You would have to be a cop to understand. Having many law enforcement people in my family, I can see the many enemies they create by locking up real criminals. Its apart of the job. I've seen entire families of cops slaughtered because someone let their guard down. The life of a cop isn't easy you put yourself and your family in the spot light and then make enemies in very bad circles when you uphold the law. My grandfather is pushing 80 and a guy he put away just got out of a half a life sentence and was looking for him... Not saying you are wrong as there are paranoid cops out there, but in general its not bad.


----------

